
Want to monitor containers? You need to try this simplified tool - DISCURSIVE
https://github.com/netsil/manifests
======
moondev
spam much?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=DISCURSIVE](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=DISCURSIVE)

